# How to make beadboard end near sliding closet door



## zacharinas (Apr 28, 2012)

I've been installing beadboard in a bedroom and I've hit a design issue that I'm hoping you all can help me out with.

The issue is what to do with the beadboard as it reaches the sliding closet door.

Here is the beadboard approaching the closet door.
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7186/7121834487_7265b2f018_c.jpg

Before installing the beadboard I removed the base board and if you look really close, you can see that the builder coped the bottom of the closet door so it didn't hit the base board.

Now I'm at a bit of a loss with how to handle the beadboard reaching the closet.

One option, is to just continue the beadboard all the way to the back wall at which point I will probably have to beadboard the inside of the closet for consistency.

Instead I thought about ending the beadboarm just before the closet door. I would just take the chair rail and have it turn vertically and run along the edge of the beadboard to give it a finished look.

The problem is that I don't know what I would do with the chair rail running vertically as it met with the base board. The beadboard is 3/8" and the base board is 1/2" but the chair rail is big at 1 1/2".

Maybe I could miter a 45 degree slant so that it just met the base board or maybe there is a better option that I'm not thinking of.

Here is a picture just so you can see the chair rail
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7187/6975766706_478b68c0a2_o.jpg


I appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Could Not get the pictures to load.
Is there trim around the door that can come off?


----------



## zacharinas (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry about that. I change the links so they should work now.

Unfortunately there is no trim near the closet doors. Typical big builder type house.

I originally was making two columns of 1x6 (one at each end of the closet doors) which would have given me something to end the beadboard to. I then used a jig saw to cut out the top for the closet door rail but then, after all that cutting, I found out that the other side of the closet is not at all plumb and it is actually convexing so when I lined up my column with a level, the top and bottom of my 1x6 met flush with the drywall but the center area of the drywall bowed out over 1/4" from my 1x6. I even thought about trimming the closet door area to conceal this problem but 1/4" is too much even for that.

Anyway, short answer is no trim near the closet door. I can get more pictures if they would help.

Thanks!


----------



## karen_b (Oct 16, 2010)

If you run the beadboard through to the back wall, then you would have to contend with coping the door for the chair rail. Even though that would be my first choice for the beadboard (to go all the way through), I think it would look dorky with the chair rail going through the closet door. What about ending the bead board just shy of the closet (so you'd still see an inch or two of the blue paint beyond the chair rail), adding a real nice mitered end to your chair rail, and run a thin vertical trim down the bead board to the baseboard ~ you might have to cope it slightly to form fit to the baseboard, but the trim I am thinking of is only about 3/8" (I think) and therefore would not protrude beyond the thickness of the baseboard. Run the chair rail slightly longer than the beadboard so it creates a little overhang.

That's my best thought for now. Tough question!
Karen


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

That looks like a sliding closet door? Put a 1x vertical to simulate a door frame- then butt the paneling and rail into it.


----------



## karen_b (Oct 16, 2010)

I like that even better! =)


----------

